# Treffpkt Mittwoch in Limbach



## 007ike (6. März 2005)

Servus!
Der Einheimische und ich wollen Mittwochs ab 15.30 Uhr ab Limbach, Straßenmeisterei, zusammen GA1 Touren fahren. 2-3h Dauer! Und zwar ab Ostern. Wenn jemand Bock hat mitzukommen, schließe er sich an.
Ich hoffe mal das Tozzi wieder regelmäßig dabei sein wird!


----------



## Wiseman (6. März 2005)

Hmm, Lust hätte ich schon allerdings weis ich nicht ob ich 15:30 Uhr schaffe.
Ich werde mich nochmal hier melden wenn abzusehen ist, dass ich mitkommen kann. Dann könnt ihr mich ja aufgabeln.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. März 2005)

@007ike: da lässt sich doch bestimmt was in sachen schneefreie, trockene, flache ga-strecke organisieren, oder ?    

kann auch noch nicht abschätzen, wie es diesen mittwoch aussieht. wenn das wetter besser wird, könnte man den regelmässigen termin gerne ins auge fassen.


----------



## 007ike (7. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: da lässt sich doch bestimmt was in sachen schneefreie, trockene, flache ga-strecke organisieren, oder ?
> 
> kann auch noch nicht abschätzen, wie es diesen mittwoch aussieht. wenn das wetter besser wird, könnte man den regelmässigen termin gerne ins auge fassen.



Daher ja auch erst nach Ostern! Der 1. Treff wäre dann jetzt mal der 30.03


----------



## Moose (7. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Daher ja auch erst nach Ostern! Der 1. Treff wäre dann jetzt mal der 30.03



Da habt Ihr ja einen stressigen Tag: am 30.3. ist doch STAMMTISCH   

Ich bin erst wieder Ende April in SB, dann werde ich aber jeden Treffpunkt anfahren, den Ihr vorschlagt!!! ... ich bin dann auch in Limbach mit dabei.

@007ike: ich habe da noch ein Paar Pedale von Dir ... . Könnte sie jemandem mitgeben oder Du müsstest bis Mai warten. Alternativ kann ich sie Dir auch abkaufen.
Liebe Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## kaete (7. März 2005)

Hört sich gut an; werde wohl auch ab und an dabei sein   

... sofern - wie beim Stammtisch - auch Frauen dabei sein dürfen  


Gruß
kaete


----------



## 007ike (7. März 2005)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> @007ike: ich habe da noch ein Paar Pedale von Dir ... . Könnte sie jemandem mitgeben oder Du müsstest bis Mai warten. Alternativ kann ich sie Dir auch abkaufen.
> Liebe Grüße,
> Moose.



Ich brauch sie zur Zeit nicht! Sind die 515 Shimano, oder?? Wenn du sie gebrauchen kannst, kann ich sie dir auch gerne günstig überlassen  

@kaete hier kommt niemand auf die Idee irgendwen oder -etwas auszuschließen


----------



## tozzi (8. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Servus!
> Der Einheimische und ich wollen Mittwochs ab 15.30 Uhr ab Limbach, Straßenmeisterei, zusammen GA1 Touren fahren. 2-3h Dauer! Und zwar ab Ostern. Wenn jemand Bock hat mitzukommen, schließe er sich an.
> Ich hoffe mal das Tozzi wieder regelmäßig dabei sein wird!



..tja, ähem, das Problem ist:
Ihr seid zu fit und ich zu fett ...  
Grüße


----------



## Wiseman (8. März 2005)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ..tja, ähem, das Problem ist:
> Ihr seid zu fit und ich zu fett ...
> Grüße


Dann tu was dagegen. Dafür sind GA Touren doch da. Vom jammern allein wirst Du auch nicht fit.
Gib dir einen Ruck und dann klappt das auch mit dem fit werden.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ... zusammen GA1 Touren fahren. 2-3h Dauer! ...



d.h. man passt sich dem dick... äh langsamsten an und sei dir sicher mein lieber  tozzi, ich hab so gut wie gar nix mehr druff!!

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (8. März 2005)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> ..tja, ähem, das Problem ist:
> Ihr seid zu fit und ich zu fett ...
> Grüße


   fett bin ich z.Z. auch! Daher sollte es ja auch kein Renntermin alla HSSP sein, sonder GA1! gemütlicher Hausfrauensex halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (8. März 2005)

...na gut, dann hoffen wir mal, daß bis dahin die Sonne brav scheint...
 
Grüße vom Ausschließlich-Schönwettertourer


----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

ahoi tozzi, schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören.   
also wenn das wirklich ga-touren werden sollen, dürfte das ja wohl kein problem sein.   

@007ike: ich hatte das "ostern" schlichtweg überlesen. ab april hab ich hoffentlich auch endlich wieder ein wenig mehr zeit fürs radfahren...


----------



## Wiseman (8. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> fett bin ich z.Z. auch! Daher sollte es ja auch kein Renntermin alla HSSP sein, sonder GA1! gemütlicher Hausfrauensex halt


Hausfrauensex?!? 
Wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch GA1 gibt  Auf jeden Fall seeeehr suspekt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Hausfrauensex?!?
> Wusste gar nicht, dass es da auch GA1 gibt  Auf jeden Fall seeeehr suspekt.
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Ich weiss auch nichts mit dem Begriff "Hausfrauensex" anzufangen und dann noch GA1 ... fühle mich jetzt schon etwas unwohl - ich weiss nicht ob ich das wirklich will   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

ich versuche mal eine interpretation: einer ruht sich aus und die anderen müssen sich bewegen !?


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

Das nennt man Gangbang   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

was kennst du denn für wörter ? geh und wasch dir den mund mit seife aus !


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> was kennst du denn für wörter ? geh und wasch dir den mund mit seife aus !



... ja Herr sofort Herr  

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

und wieder einmal wurde ein thread erfolgreich gekippt !    
ich glaube mods trauen sich überhaupt nicht ins saarland-forum. sollen wir mal in ein anderes "bundesland" weiterziehen


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

Doch doch coffee war schon mal hier und hat gemahnt.
Wie wärs mit "Heidelberg, Mannheim, Ludwigshafen und Pfälzer Wald"? ich fürchte wir werden dann aber irgendwann nur noch "Die Plage" genannt  

Also Leute raft euch auf und kommt nach Ostern zum Mittwochs GA1 Treff nach Limbach!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (8. März 2005)

Ich dachte bei Hausfrauensex eher an, eine/r bemüht sich redlich und die/er tut so als wärs doll  

Sorry, aber bei dem ganzen sich selber bemitleiden konnte ich jetzt nicht anders, ich dickes ding!


----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

ho ho ho, nein ! das geht zu weit. ich werde auf keinen, wirklich keinen fall einen orgasmus vortäuschen, nur weil der einheimische trainingsrückstand hat. irgendwo ist ja doch schluss.


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

Du perverse Quälsau Du     

Darf ich mir dann wenigstens nochmal den Mund mit Seife auswaschen?  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (8. März 2005)

nix da seife. zieh dein lederhalsband an und dann ab aufs rad. trau dich bloss nicht heimzukommen, bevor du 50 km in den beinen hast. und für jedes mal wenn dein puls die IAS überschreitet gibts 10 schläge mit der neunschwänzigen peitsche...    

dich kriegen wir schon fit !


----------



## Einheimischer (8. März 2005)

Darf ich dann wenigstens den Reisverschluss meiner Strafmaske ein Stückchen öffnen Meister?
Ich mach alles - nur nicht wieder den Trinkrucksack :kotz: 

Schluss jetzt  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (9. März 2005)

Ich bekomme Angst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (20. März 2005)

Wie wäre es - in Anbetracht des schönen Wetters   -


den Mittwochstermin bereits eine Woche vor Ostern zu starten?

Wer wäre kommenden Mittwoch dabei?

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (20. März 2005)

ICH!

Würde außnahmsweise aber schon 14 Uhr als startzeit vorschlagen und als Treffpunkt die Araltanke in Kirkel, bzw beim Einheimischen?


----------



## Einheimischer (20. März 2005)

Hab nix dagegen.

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (20. März 2005)

14 Uhr passt bei mir auch. 

Falls nicht noch jemand aus Richtung SB mitfährt werde ich wohl mit dem Zug nach Kirkel kommen (bin ja noch nicht so streckenkundig   )
Dann würde sich auch der Bahnhof als Treffpunkt eignen. 

Aber wenn ihr mir verratet wo der Einheimische wohnt komme ich natürlich auch gerne dort hin. 

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (20. März 2005)

Wir kommen dann selbstverständlich zum Bahnhof und dann zeigen wir die des Einheimischen Burg, fürs nächste mal.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. März 2005)

Welchen Zug nimmst du, 13:29 ab SB Ankunft Kirkel 13:51 oder 14:02 ab SB Ankunft Kirkel 14:20? Wir kommen dich dann am Kirkler Bhf. abholen.

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (20. März 2005)

Ich würde sagen - da 007ike gerne gegen 14 Uhr starten würde - nehme ich den früheren Zug (13:29 ab SB). Das passt dann - und die deutsche Bahn hat so auch noch ein paar Minuten Spielraum   

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (21. März 2005)

Bin am Mittwoch auch um 14 Uhr an der Araltankstelle! Wie lange brauche ich nochmal ab IGB? 40 - 45 min oder?
@kaete: Könnte dir also auch den Weg zeigen, bzw. dich in meinem Windschatten mitnehmen. Neben Snoop ist da bestimmt noch ein Platz frei...


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2005)

leeqwar = zahnarzttermin  

aber für ganz spontane: ich fahre gleich gegen 17 uhr ne kleine spichern-runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. März 2005)

@Limit

Spässle macht? max. 30 min. es sei denn du fährst durch den Wald?

@leeqwar

schade, ich leide mit dir!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (21. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Limit
> 
> Spässle macht? max. 30 min. es sei denn du fährst durch den Wald?


Nee... Bin doch Straßenfahrer... Sieht man doch an meiner Abfahrtstechnik...   

@kaete: Also 13:20 Uhr in Rentrisch an der Verkehrsinsel???


----------



## kaete (21. März 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> @kaete: Könnte dir also auch den Weg zeigen, bzw. dich in meinem Windschatten mitnehmen. Neben Snoop ist da bestimmt noch ein Platz frei...


Joa, ist auch eine Möglichkeit. 
Können wir ja morgen noch mal besprechen. Verschlaf morgen nicht, gell   


@leeqwar: lass Dir vom Onkel Doktor bloß nicht weh tun  

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (21. März 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Joa, ist auch eine Möglichkeit.
> Können wir ja morgen noch mal besprechen. Verschlaf morgen nicht, gell
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Mama...


----------



## leeqwar (21. März 2005)

offtopic: mir es wäre es fast lieber, wenn es wieder kälter und somit die ganzen trottel von strasse, wald- und saarradwegen verschwunden wären !!! da hatte man wenigstens seine ruhe...


----------



## Limit83 (22. März 2005)

Zurück zum Thema: 
Kaethe, Snoop und ich kommen aus SB und sind um 14 Uhr an der Aral in Kirkel! GA1 Tour wird übrigens offiziell abgesagt und durch extensives Fahrtspiel ersetzt!   
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (22. März 2005)

Dann wird es wohl 2 Gruppen geben


----------



## Einheimischer (22. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Dann wird es wohl 2 Gruppen geben



Sehe ich auch so   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (22. März 2005)

Trommler!!!


----------



## 007ike (22. März 2005)

Nun erinnere dich mal an Freitag zurück! Außerdem kann man die Kirkler Trails nicht mit GA fahren, da wird´s dann schon passen


----------



## Einheimischer (22. März 2005)

Ich kann das - EHRLICH!   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (22. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann das - EHRLICH!
> 
> Grüße.


Witzbold, ohne bike kann ich das auch!


----------



## Limit83 (23. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Nun erinnere dich mal an Freitag zurück! Außerdem kann man die Kirkler Trails nicht mit GA fahren, da wird´s dann schon passen


Wenn nicht wirds passend gemacht!


----------



## Limit83 (23. März 2005)

Schöne Tour heute!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

Stellenweise zwar GA7 aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (23. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Stellenweise zwar GA7 aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht
> 
> Grüße.


Lief auch um einiges besser als letzten Freitag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. März 2005)

Ich will nicht wissen wie das 30 min später ausgesehen hätte  

Aber schöne Tour in netter Gesellschaft!


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nicht wissen wie das 30 min später ausgesehen hätte
> 
> Aber schöne Tour in netter Gesellschaft!



Ich werte das als Provokation und fordere dich hiermit zum Duell in Deidesheim   

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. März 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Stellenweise zwar GA7 aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht
> 
> Grüße.


GA7 hat mich heute ziemlich viel Überwindung gekostet!   

Durch die nette Gesellschaft, die abwechslungsreichen Trails und das tolle Wetter (und die Pause beim Einheimischen   ) war es aber dennoch eine schöne Tour!   

Gruß, 
kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

Ich weise nochmal ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass das heute mein Zweitwohnsitz war - die Burg war nicht aufgeräumt und das Hofpersonal hatte frei  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. März 2005)

Ja ja, schon klar !

Und außerdem hat Rapunzel gerade geschlafen....


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

Stimmt  ...und wenn Sie deine Lieder gehört hätte, wär Sie aus dem Turm gefallen. leeqwar würde sagen: "wasch dir deinen Mund mit Seife aus!"  und ich dachte meine Lieder wären schlimm... 

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. März 2005)

Der Limit hat mich angestiftet   
*ganzunschuldigguck*


----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

Ja ja schon klar, du warst aber erstaunlich Textsicher


----------



## kaete (23. März 2005)

Ach so, dann hast Du das Plakat gar nicht gesehen, dass Limit urplötzlich unter seinem Trikot hervorgeholt und mir vors Gesicht gehalten hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (23. März 2005)

Nein, ich hab nur gesehen, dass snoopy in diesem Buch: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nachgeschlagen hat als du gesungen hast   

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (23. März 2005)




----------



## Einheimischer (5. April 2005)

Wer kommt den morgen nach Limbach oder besser gesagt kommt denn überhaupt jemand?

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (5. April 2005)

Dummerweise hab ich einen Geburtstag morgen nicht bedacht, daher werde ich morgen dann ausscheiden. Aber ab nächster Woche dann regalmäßig, wie bei Ikea!


----------



## 007ike (12. April 2005)

So, schwupp nach oben!

Morgen 15.30 Uhr, 2h GA1 ab Limbach


----------



## kaete (12. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So, schwupp nach oben!
> 
> Morgen 15.30 Uhr, 2h GA1 ab Limbach


bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

Ich auch


----------



## 007ike (12. April 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei



Juhu


----------



## 007ike (12. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch



auch juhu


----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

Heuchler 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (12. April 2005)

He, das mein  ich ganz, ganz ehrlich!


----------



## Wiseman (12. April 2005)

Wäre gerne dabei, kann aber nicht so früh. 

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (12. April 2005)

@kaete 

kommst du mit dem Zug? wenn ja wann und sollen wir dich dann am BH abholen?

@wiseman 

schade, ab wann kannst du denn die Woche über?

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (12. April 2005)

weiss noch nicht genau, ob bzw wie lange ich mitfahre. hab momentan eigentlich überhaupt keine zeit zum biken...   
mal sehen, was das gewissen morgen mittag sagt. zum glück soll das wetter nur mässig werden.


----------



## Einheimischer (13. April 2005)

... dann kann ich wenigstens ein bischen an meinem Rückstand zu dir arbeiten, Daun ist ja auch nicht mehr weit und ich hab immernoch Übergewicht 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (13. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> @wiseman
> 
> schade, ab wann kannst du denn die Woche über?


Ab jetzt? 
nee, wenn ich es rechtzeitig weis frühestens ab 16:00 Uhr ... aber das ist alles nicht sicher  leider.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (14. April 2005)

Ich fand die Tour gestern echt schön. Eintönige Strecke wird durch nette Gesellschaft doppelt wieder gut gemacht. Wettermäßig hatten wir echtes Glück, bei diesen Vorhersagen  

Seit ihr denn alle gut zu Hause angekommen?
Was mich gewundert hat waren die Daten der Tour: 3 h Durchschnittspuls von 136 70km! War halt flach


----------



## Moonbeamer (14. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Tour gestern echt schön. Eintönige Strecke wird durch nette Gesellschaft doppelt wieder gut gemacht. Wettermäßig hatten wir echtes Glück, bei diesen Vorhersagen
> 
> Seit ihr denn alle gut zu Hause angekommen?
> Was mich gewundert hat waren die Daten der Tour: 3 h Durchschnittspuls von 136 70km! War halt flach


Sehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr in 3 h, 70 km gefahren seit und das als moderaten Ausritt bezeichnet?  
Wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn, wenn Ihr mal schnell fahrt?

Meine Bedenken der Bremser zu sein, wenn ich mal mit Euch fahre sollte, werden immer größer!


----------



## kaete (14. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Tour gestern echt schön. Eintönige Strecke wird durch nette Gesellschaft doppelt wieder gut gemacht. Wettermäßig hatten wir echtes Glück, bei diesen Vorhersagen



Dito   

Bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen, sogar ohne Zug, dank durch-die-St.Ingbertrer-Stadt-Lotse anal.isa   
Und ihr habt es ja offensichtlich auch wieder bis nach Hause geschafft. 

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (14. April 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig, dass Ihr in 3 h, 70 km gefahren seit und das als moderaten Ausritt bezeichnet?
> Wie schnell fahrt Ihr denn, wenn Ihr mal schnell fahrt?
> 
> Meine Bedenken der Bremser zu sein, wenn ich mal mit Euch fahre sollte, werden immer größer!



1. bin selber verwundert, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der Tacho vom Einheimischen wirklich richtig geht  
2. Höhenmeter ca. 25  
3. Windschatten genutzt
4. 90% Asphalt


Mach dir mal keine Sorgen und komm am Freitag vorbei! Nur so wirst du es erleben und Bremser waren wir alle (fast  )schon, und sind es zum Teil auch mal wieder, daher wird jeder Verständnis für Schwächere haben.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. April 2005)

Ja war echt ne schöne Tour gestern, nur der arme anal.isa tat mir gegen Ende doch ein bischen leid - war doch ein ernormes Pensum das er bewältigen musste.
erst färt er alleine in IGB um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben, dann mit mir und leeqwar über die Kirkler Trails (nicht unbedingt GA1 ) und dann noch die GA Tour ... Respekt  
Mein Tacho stimmt schon ungefair, überleg mal von Limbach durch den Wald und die paar Trails, das waren sicher 15km bis Blieskastel dann den Radweg hin und zurück sind ca. 30km, dann die Schleife übs IGB und der Rückweg nach Kirkel durch den Wald sind sicher nochmal 20km macht zusammen 65km und nach Limbach sinds dann auch nochmal ca. 3Km  
Deine Höhenmeter stimmen übrigens nicht, ich hatte ca. 650 auf der Uhr und mein Pulsdurchschnitt war 141, ok da waren die Trails noch mit eingerrechnet  
@moonbeam 
nur keine Sorge hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist, komm doch morgen einfach mal um 14:30 an die Uni Halle 6, ich bin mir sicher du wirst Spass haben.

Grüße.


----------



## Moonbeamer (14. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> moonbeam
> nur keine Sorge hört sich alles schlimmer an als es ist, komm doch morgen einfach mal um 14:30 an die Uni Halle 6, ich bin mir sicher du wirst Spass haben.
> 
> Grüße.


O.K., erwartet mich.
Ich kneife nur, wenn`s wie aus Kübeln regnen sollte.


----------



## Xededen (14. April 2005)

Hehe, das ist aber net dass Du dir Sorgen um mich gemacht hast 
Hatte zum Schluß dann 6:10 .... also recht moderat   
Aber war echt toll gestern....Ich werd nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei sein.
Wir können dann ja klären wann wir uns wo treffen.
Freu mich schon 

Werd mich jetzt aufs rad schwingen 

Baschdi


----------



## Moonbeamer (14. April 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> O.K., erwartet mich.
> Ich kneife nur, wenn`s wie aus Kübeln regnen sollte.



@wiseman: Ja, erzähle schon die Story von letzten Mittwoch, als ich meine Regenjacke mit ins Billardcafé genommen habe, weil ich nicht nass werden wollte, obwohl das Auto nur 20 m weg stand.


----------



## Xededen (18. April 2005)

Hi, 


ich wollte Fragen ob Ihr am Mittwoch wieder fahrt?? Und nur 35 % Regenrisiko...
Sieht doch vielversprechend aus 

Baschdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich wollte Fragen ob Ihr am Mittwoch wieder fahrt?? Und nur 35 % Regenrisiko...
> ...



Aber sicher doch  

Soll ich dich in IGB abholen?

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (18. April 2005)

Mmmhhh....
ich muss mir da noch was überlegen....im Moment hab ich nen verdammt aggressiven Muskelkater vom Duathlon, das laufen ist mir nicht bekommen 

Da ich Freitag vielleicht ne Leistungsdiagnostik machen will, sind am Mittwoch keine 6h drin 

Ich schau mal wie ich das mache und sag Dir dann morgen bescheid

Baschdi


----------



## 007ike (19. April 2005)

Am Mittwoch hätte ich auch nicht soooo viel Zeit. Ich würde vorschlagen wir wiederholen die Tour von letzter Woche ohne den St.Ingbert Abstecher für mich, da ich Abends noch einen Termin habe.


----------



## Xededen (19. April 2005)

Hi, 

hab meine heutige Ausfahrt gut überstanden, d.h der morgigen steht nichts im Wege.

@ Einheimischer: Ab wann hast du denn Zeit. Ich wollte mit dem Auto nach Kirkel kommen. Wenn ich bei die parken könnte ??? Die Adresse bräucht ich nochmal....Ich wollt mir dann die Zeit auf den Felsenpfaden und so vertreiben....
Wollte Kaethe auch irgendwie kommen ( oder sogar nach St. Ingbert, da war doch irgendwas...), ich könnte das dann auch umplanen....

Baschdi


----------



## kaete (19. April 2005)

Habe morgen bis 14 Uhr Uni; 15:30 Uhr Limbach wäre also machbar bzw. wenn ich direkt von der Uni käme auch schon bibl vorher. 

Werde es morgen allerdings davon abhängig machen, wie sich das Wetter und mein Husten entwickeln, eventuell also auch nur eine kurze Tour ohne große Anfahrt.

Gruß, 
kaete


----------



## 007ike (19. April 2005)

Leider ist für morgen nix gutes gemeldet! Hab heute schon richtig den Arsch gewaschen bekommen! Werde mal alles ins Auto werfen und dann können wir ja morgen kurzfristig entscheiden ob hob oder top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2005)

@anal.isa

ich bin flexibel, allerdings hab ich den ganzen Tag so ein kratzen im Hals und muss dauernd husten, ich hoffe da bahnt sich nix an. Adresse schick ich dir per PM.

Wenn das Wetter morgen nix taugt fahr ich, wenn ich fahre in den Wald, ich werde bei Regen keine GA über Asphalt fahren!

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (19. April 2005)

Da muss man optimistisch rangehen....wir waren heute 2,5h unterwegs und es hat nur am Anfang etwas geregnet und dann wars top....

Ich hab das Rad dabei und werd nach Kirkel kommen (und hoffentlich noch nen Treffpunkt mit dem Einheimischen ausmachen) 
Wozu gibts denn Regenhose und Regenjacke 

Baschdi


----------



## kaete (19. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin flexibel, allerdings hab ich den ganzen Tag so ein kratzen im Hals und muss dauernd husten, ich hoffe da bahnt sich nix an



Huch, da muss ich Dich wohl angesteckt haben.
Kaum gelesen, schon hat er es selbst.... sorry


----------



## Einheimischer (19. April 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, da muss ich Dich wohl angesteckt haben.
> Kaum gelesen, schon hat er es selbst.... sorry



Da hat wohl mein Virenscanner kläglich versagt  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2005)

falls das wetter hält, werd ich auch mit dem rad nach limbach anreisen. meld mich morgen mittag wieder.


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2005)

Bei Regen werde ich Indoor trainieren. GA auf Asphalt bei Regen ist das Letzte!
@ Huster u.ä. Jetzt seht mal zu das ihr euch nicht noch mehr erkältet und wieder richtig fit werdet!
@ Einheimischer hast du nicht am Sonntag ein Rennen?? Lieber mal ne Einheit ausfallen lassen als sich mit Gewalt heute in den Fieberwahn zu fahren


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Regen werde ich Indoor trainieren. GA auf Asphalt bei Regen ist das Letzte!
> @ Huster u.ä. Jetzt seht mal zu das ihr euch nicht noch mehr erkältet und wieder richtig fit werdet!
> @ Einheimischer hast du nicht am Sonntag ein Rennen?? Lieber mal ne Einheit ausfallen lassen als sich mit Gewalt heute in den Fieberwahn zu fahren



Mein ganzes Leben bestreite ich wie im Fieberwahn - wo ist das Problem? 
Es wär wichtig für mich zu wissen, ob überhaupt jemand kommt, ansonsten fahr ich mit anal.isa ein bischen Trails ab 12:30 Uhr und brauch dann nicht extra nach Limbach.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2005)

Geh, fahr Trails. Es soll heute Mittag noch stärker regnen. Ich sage dann mal an dieser Stelle für heute ab.
Hoffen wir mal auf Freitag.


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2005)

So da es sich jetzt richtig eingeregnet hat, hab ich auch keine Lust mehr   Evtl. und nur bei gutem!!! Wetter haben 007ike und ich vor die Tour morgen zu wiederholen, wer also Lust hat... Uhrzeit bleibt.

@leeqwar

Da ja heute nix mit fahren ist, bietet sich der Tag heute an sich ums Material zu kümmern. Wenn du willst können wir mal nach deiner Schaltung schauen, so dass du am Sonntag auch eine reelle Chance gegen mich hast  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> so dass du am Sonntag auch eine reelle Chance gegen mich hast



tzz tzz, soll ich wirklich mal mit meinem damen-stadtrad antreten und dich an meinem gepäckträger schnuppern lassen, bevor ich mit aufgelegtem dynamo am berg an dir vorbeiziehe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> tzz tzz, soll ich wirklich mal mit meinem damen-stadtrad antreten und dich an meinem gepäckträger schnuppern lassen, bevor ich mit aufgelegtem dynamo am berg an dir vorbeiziehe ?



Das machst du doch immer so, ok der Gepäckträger ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen aber sonst...    

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (20. April 2005)

Versuchen wir's dann morgen nochmal?? Mein Rad liegt noch im Auto.

Ich wär dann um halb 3 in Kirkel. Dann können der Einheimische und ich ja nach Limbach kommen ....

Baschdi


----------



## Einheimischer (20. April 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchen wir's dann morgen nochmal?? Mein Rad liegt noch im Auto.
> 
> Ich wär dann um halb 3 in Kirkel. Dann können der Einheimische und ich ja nach Limbach kommen ....
> 
> Baschdi



Wie gesagt bei gutem Wetter gerne.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (20. April 2005)

Das Wetter wird gut sein!


----------



## Xededen (20. April 2005)

Da gebe ich 007ike  recht....Optimismus ist angesagt...

@ Einheimischer: Wenn Zweifel wegen des Wetters aufkommen sollten, ruf ich kurz auf dem Handy an.


----------



## kaete (20. April 2005)

Morgen klappt bei mir nicht, habe Training. 
...und meine Erkältung ist sowieso eher schlechter als besser geworden   

Ich hoffe auf Freitag   

Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (21. April 2005)

Muss für morgen absagen sorry @ 007ike und anal.isa, ich fühle mich einfach nicht wohl und will hinsichtlich des EMC's nix riskieren.

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (21. April 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber siebenmal mit Schneewittchen als einmal mit den sieben Zwergen.


Hey Zwerge, Ho Zwerge


----------



## 007ike (21. April 2005)

Nun zu diesen späten Zeiten bekomme ich nix mit, hab jetzt zwar wieder alles dabei, aber egal, vielleicht geht ich dann hier alleine fahren, oder anal.isa was ist mit dir?
Wie´s aussieht könnte ich auch früher heute, aber vorsicht, nur GA 1!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (21. April 2005)

Ich bin ab halb 3 bereit....Könnte ich mein Auto bei deinen Arbeitgeber stellen??
Würde dann noch rollen bis du fertig bist....

Wo war das nochmal....muss gleich weg, schicke dir ne pm mit meiner Handynummer.

Baschdi

@Einheimischer: Kurier dich aus für Sonntag


----------



## 007ike (24. April 2005)

Leider muß ich diesen Mittwoch absagen. Gerne würde ich aber den Termin bei geeigneter Witterung auf Donnerstag verschieben. Wie sieht´s da aus?


----------



## kaete (25. April 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Leider muß ich diesen Mittwoch absagen. Gerne würde ich aber den Termin bei geeigneter Witterung auf Donnerstag verschieben. Wie sieht´s da aus?



Diesen Mittwoch klappt es bei mir leider auch nicht. 
Donnerstag ist für meine Prioritätssportart reserviert    
Am Freitag sollte es dann aber klappen!!!! Vielleicht ist Moose ja auch dabei !!!   

Gruß
Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2005)

Donnerstag ist mir eigentlich auch lieber als Mittwoch, sollte es Regnen oder ich immer noch im Fieberwahn sein überleg ichs mir aber noch mal.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (25. April 2005)

Man man man ...

Donnerstag kann ich nicht, dann ist der Tag der Wahrheit ...Leistungsdiagnostik   

Hab eben mein Rad fertig bekommen. Nur noch einige Feineinstellungen fehlen...
Ich freu mich schon auf meine morgige Tour.

Baschdi


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2005)

Sollte ich bis Mittwoch wieder gesund sein können wir auch Mittwoch eine Tour fahren, ich sag dir Bescheid.
Obwohl ichs noch nicht gesehen hab - sehr schönes Bike, bis auf die Farbe 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. April 2005)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht wieder 100% fit, aber für eine lockere Tour reichts.
Also wie siehts aus anal.lisa Lust und Zeit? Ich kann auch nach IGB kommen.

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (27. April 2005)

Ne, bin schon zuhause 

Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei ....


----------



## 007ike (27. April 2005)

Wie siehts aus, pack ich mein Auto mit den bikesachen???


----------



## Einheimischer (27. April 2005)

Glaub nicht dass dir die Radkleidung ermöglicht einen BMW Kombi hochzuheben, lass uns lieber morgen eine Runde Fahrrad fahren 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. April 2005)

Meine Güte! Heute sind wir aber alle Lustig? Auch einen Clown zum Frühstück gespachtelt??


----------



## leeqwar (27. April 2005)

ich bin ab ca. 17 uhr in kirkel. wann würdet ihr denn los wollen, falls das wetter hält ?


----------



## Einheimischer (28. April 2005)

Wir fahren wie immer um 15:30 Uhr ab SM Limbach, sollen wir dich aufsammeln, wenn ja wann?

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. April 2005)

nö, das schaff ich nicht. ist mir eh ein wenig zu unsicher mit dem wetter. dann dreh ich ne kleine hausrunde.


----------



## 007ike (28. April 2005)

He um diese Uhrzeit gehört man ins Bett!  
Aber Wetter wird heute Spitze!


----------



## leeqwar (28. April 2005)

mist, ertappt. bekomm ich jetzt hausarrest ?   

ja, wetter ist schön, aber ich kann nicht abschätzen, wie lange mein termin geht. das wäre alles zu umständlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2005)

So werde trotz schlechter Vorhersage bike mal einpacken. Wir können das morgen ja spontan regeln


----------



## kaete (3. Mai 2005)

Ich muss für morgen leider absagen; schaffe es zeitlich nicht   

Gruß
Kaete


----------



## Xededen (3. Mai 2005)

Mmmmmhhhh....ich weiß net, bin grad ziemlich nass geworden.....

Wie siehts denn bei den andern aus, spziell bei dem Einheimischen ???

Baschdi


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2005)

ich bin in kirkel, hab wohl ab ca 16 uhr zeit. aber erstens trau ich dem wetter nicht und zweitens wird morgen zum 6ten mal probiert eine neue wasseruhr einzubauen. muss morgen früh erstmal abklären, wann und wie das stattfinden soll. 
aber das wetter sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus für morgen...


----------



## Einheimischer (3. Mai 2005)

Ich machs halt auch vom Wetter abhängig 

Grüße.


----------



## Xededen (3. Mai 2005)

Das is mir zu ungewiss, ich fahre dann zum schaumberg....

Baschdi


----------



## 007ike (3. Mai 2005)

OK muss auch absagen, 1.Wetter, 2. Halsschmerzen


----------



## leeqwar (4. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... und zweitens wird morgen zum 6ten mal probiert eine neue wasseruhr einzubauen. muss morgen früh erstmal abklären, wann und wie das stattfinden soll.


unglaublich: sie haben es geschafft ! ich kann es kaum glauben...  ein wunder, ein wunder   







ich denke auch, heute ist lauf-wetter.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2005)

Könnt ihr mal aufhören hier immer von Krankheiten zu schreiben, dass überträgt sich doch direkt auf mich ... hab auch Halsschmerzen  

Evtl. geh ich aber doch noch 'ne Runde drehen oder doch laufen 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonbeamer (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo Peter,
wenn Du Lust hättest ne gemütliche Runde zu treten, würde ich mich Dir gerne anschließen.
Als Treffpunkt würde ich Kirkel vorschlagen. ( sage einen genauen Treffpunkt )
Ich könnte dann aber erst um 17:30.

Gruß


----------



## Xededen (4. Mai 2005)

Mmmhh....Halsschmerzen kenn ich im Moment auch nur zugut....aber da muss man durch, beste Medizin ne lockere 5 h Ausfahrt....


----------



## Limit83 (4. Mai 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Mmmhh....Halsschmerzen kenn ich im Moment auch nur zugut....aber da muss man durch, beste Medizin ne lockere 5 h Ausfahrt....


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter,
> wenn Du Lust hättest ne gemütliche Runde zu treten, würde ich mich Dir gerne anschließen.
> Als Treffpunkt würde ich Kirkel vorschlagen. ( sage einen genauen Treffpunkt )
> Ich könnte dann aber erst um 17:30.
> ...



Hallo Einheimischer wäre richtig  

Wie wärs mit der Aral Tanke in Kirkel um 17:30 Uhr?

Grüße.


----------



## Moonbeamer (4. Mai 2005)

Okay Einheimischer  . 
Ich hoffe, von den Aral-Tankstellen gibt es in Kirkel nur eine.


----------



## Einheimischer (4. Mai 2005)

Moonbeamer schrieb:
			
		

> Okay Einheimischer  .
> Ich hoffe, von den Aral-Tankstellen gibt es in Kirkel nur eine.



Ja gibt nur eine, ist nicht zu verfehlen, direkt am Ortseingang an der Hauptstrasse aus Rtg.  Limbach kommend.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (10. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

wie schauts bei euch diesen Mittwoch aus ?? Das Wetter soll ganz gut werden, zwar nicht so warm, aber trocken....
Und sogar 007ike will lieber auf den Felsenpfad als die Standart Teer Version 

Baschdi


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2005)

was heißt hier will lieber? Ich will immer lieber Trails, die GA Trainingseinheit kostet viel Überwindung!!!! Und dieses mal hab ich es nicht geschafft!!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Mai 2005)

Ich sage für die Woche alle Radsportaktivitäten ab --->krank<---  

Grüße.


----------



## Moonbeamer (10. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage für die Woche alle Radsportaktivitäten ab --->krank<---
> 
> Grüße.



Ich hoffe, ich war Dir letzte Woche nicht zu schnell, so dass Du Dir beim biken einen "Zug" geholt hast.


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage für die Woche alle Radsportaktivitäten ab --->krank<---
> 
> Grüße.


Ohoh! Dann mal ganz schnell gute Besserung!! Ich hoffe du erholst dich schnell!

@all wer kommt denn jetzt am Mittwoch?


----------



## leeqwar (10. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage für die Woche alle Radsportaktivitäten ab --->krank<---
> 
> Grüße.



na dann mal gute besserung ! wollte gerade anfragen, ob du später noch lust auf ein wenig 2-rad-spass hast...
 

zu morgen: kann noch nicht genau sagen, ob es klappt.


----------



## Xededen (10. Mai 2005)

Bei uns gabs ne kurzfristige Planänderung....hab bis 4 Uhr Uni und könnte dann gegen halb 5 Abfahrtbereit in Kirkel oder Limbach sein....

@ 007ike...Ich hab am Donnerstag auch 2h Intervale auf em PLAn, das können wir dann morgen zusammen machen 

@ Rest: Zahlreich erscheinen, in der Gruppe machts immer mehr Spass ...


----------



## Moonbeamer (10. Mai 2005)

Ich würde gerne wieder mitfahren.
Meine derzeitige konditionelle Verfassung bedarf aber eines "lockeren"!!!! radelns.
Wenn Euch das nichts aus macht würde ich mich morgen gerne wieder anschließen.

P.S. Treffpunkt Kirkel wäre mir lieber.


----------



## kaete (10. Mai 2005)

Erst einmal "Gute Besserung" Einheimischer!!


Ich bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei und die Felsenpfade würden mich auch reizen   

Komme wohl wieder mit dem Zug - Ankunft 16:20 Uhr in Kirkel; könnte auch gegen 16:30 an der SM sein. 

Gruß,
Kaete


----------



## Xededen (10. Mai 2005)

Höhö, gibts in Kirkel nen Bahnhof   
Garnicht gesehen.....

Dann also treffen um halb 5 bei 007ike in Limbach !!!


Hoffentlich finden wir das ohne den Einheimischen 

P.S. Gute Besserung, dass am Montag alles klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2005)

Ich kann ja ne Stunde alleine fahren und treffe euch dann an der Tanke in Kirkel, denn die kennt ja jetzt jeder. Also um 16.30 Uhr. Zuerst könnte ich dann um16.20 Uhr am Bahnhof sein.
Inzwischen kenn ich auch die Pfade ein wenig, traue mir schon zu ne abgespeckte Tour zu führen.
Freue mich auf morgen!


----------



## Limit83 (10. Mai 2005)

Ich sage mal unverbindlich zu! Wenn dann 16.30 Uhr an der Tanke?


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2005)

limit wäre schön dich mal wieder zu sehen! War jetzt ne Frage?

Ich sage jetzt einfach mal 16.30 Uhr an der Tanke!
Wenn Kaete will komm ich zum Bahnhof! Um 16.20 Uhr!

Alle klar?


----------



## kaete (10. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Kaete will komm ich zum Bahnhof! Um 16.20 Uhr!



Würde mich freuen!


----------



## 007ike (10. Mai 2005)

Alles klar dann bis morgen!
Ich hoffe das ich mich nicht verfahre und somit verspäte


----------



## Xededen (10. Mai 2005)

Mmhhhh...wo kann man in Kirkel sein Auto abstellen ???

@007ike: Kann ich bei euch vor der Tür parken??? Würde mich ne halbe Stunde früher losreisen , bei dir parken  und dann nach Kirkel kommen.


----------



## Limit83 (10. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> limit wäre schön dich mal wieder zu sehen! War jetzt ne Frage?
> 
> Ich sage jetzt einfach mal 16.30 Uhr an der Tanke!
> Wenn Kaete will komm ich zum Bahnhof! Um 16.20 Uhr!
> ...


Ok! Ich versuchs...


----------



## 007ike (11. Mai 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Mmhhhh...wo kann man in Kirkel sein Auto abstellen ???
> 
> @007ike: Kann ich bei euch vor der Tür parken??? Würde mich ne halbe Stunde früher losreisen , bei dir parken  und dann nach Kirkel kommen.


Kein Problem. Wobei aber neben der Tanke ne Gaststätte mit großem Parkplatz ist, oder auch gegenüber. Mach was du denkst, du kannst es auch an der SM abstellen.


----------



## Xededen (11. Mai 2005)

Ausgezeichnet....Je besser meine Ausrede und je früher ich kommen kann, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich in Limbach an der SM parke....
bis heut mittag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (11. Mai 2005)

Na wie war euere Tour, ich hoffe ihr hattet Spass? Ich liege hier immer noch auf der Couch und bin krank    

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (11. Mai 2005)

So, bin nun auch daheim; musste mir noch bißl Laktat aus den Beinen radeln und wollte auch nicht auf den Zug warten    


Ja ja, der Einheimische... Dein Double heute war Dir verdammt ähnlich und alles andere als krank - wo hast Du den nur hergezaubert   

War ne coole Tour heute   
Und nochmal sorry 007ike! Ich versuche in Zukunft meine Stürze so gestalten, dass ich keine anderen zu Fall bringe ... naja, vielleicht sollte ich einfach gar nicht mehr stürzen   

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Und nochmal sorry 007ike! Ich versuche in Zukunft meine Stürze so gestalten, dass ich keine anderen zu Fall bringe ... naja, vielleicht sollte ich einfach gar nicht mehr stürzen
> 
> Grüße



007ike war heute scheinbar umwerfend !?   
ich hoffe, bald hab ich mal zeit für längere touren, naja über 3 stunden waren es bei mir ja doch.

ich finde das stunt-double vom einheimischen war insofern unglaubwürdig, dass es einen unheimlich fitten eindruck machte.


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Mai 2005)

Echtheitsprüfung für Einheimische: klebt ihm eine beliebige Nummer auf den Rücken, sollte dies zu einem starken Leistungsabfall führen, so ist er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit echt  

Ich seid ja soooo gemein zu mir   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2005)

dein double hat auch nicht gesungen... sehr leicht durchschaubar    

vielleicht darfst du am montag ja ohne nummer fahren


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Mai 2005)

Von wegen, Gerüchteweise war mein, äh der "Gesang" meines anderen Ichs mit an Kates Sturz schuld 
Ab Montag nenn ich mich wieder Herbert und alles wird gut  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (11. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen, Gerüchteweise war mein, äh der "Gesang" meines anderen Ichs mit an Kates Sturz schuld
> Grüße.



Naja, das Singen, das übst Du dann am besten nochmal mit Deinem Double. Er war die ganze Zeit so ungewohnt still, und als er am Ende doch noch angefangen hat zu singen, da war ich tatsächlich ziemlich perplex....   

... aber Schuld am Sturz war einzig und allein diese komische Rille    naja, und meine müden Beine ....
aber nochmal Glück gehabt


----------



## leeqwar (11. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen, Gerüchteweise war mein, äh der "Gesang" meines anderen Ichs mit an Kates Sturz schuld
> Ab Montag nenn ich mich wieder Herbert und alles wird gut
> 
> Grüße.



die rückkehr des _harten herberts_ ???    

dann muss ich meinen plan durchziehen und die super-nanny engagieren um mir mehr trainingsdiziplin beizubringen


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> die rückkehr des _harten herberts_ ???
> 
> dann muss ich meinen plan durchziehen und die super-nanny engagieren um mir mehr trainingsdiziplin beizubringen



@kaete 

dann bin ich ja beruhigt, ich singe gerade einen Kanon mit meinen anderen Identitäten - hört sich ganz gut an find ich  

@leeqwar
VORSICHT!!! Wenn du erstmal auf die "Stille Treppe" oder in die "Wuthöhle" musst, ist alles zu spät   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2005)

Morgen sollten wir mal wieder ne ruhige Einheit fahren. Wie sieht es aus, wer ist dabei?
Ach ja, hatte von meinem Grundlagen Training vom letzten mal tatsächlich noch am nächsten Tag Kopfschmerzen, ich bin dafür das Kaete diese Stuntshow wirklich einstellt 

Ach ja, es könnte sein das es morgen doch etwas härter wird, da snoopy wieder dabei sein wird


----------



## snoopy-bike (17. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen sollten wir mal wieder ne ruhige Einheit fahren. Wie sieht es aus, wer ist dabei?
> Ach ja, hatte von meinem Grundlagen Training vom letzten mal tatsächlich noch am nächsten Tag Kopfschmerzen, ich bin dafür das Kaete diese Stuntshow wirklich einstellt
> 
> Ach ja, es könnte sein das es morgen doch etwas härter wird, da snoopy wieder dabei sein wird





Vergiss die Grundlagen!!
Ich hoffe Du hast genug Power-Gel dabei!!   
War ja am So nur kurzzeitig ausgelastet...  
Gruß an alle!
Snoopy


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2005)

Ich werde bereit sein!


----------



## Xededen (17. Mai 2005)

Am Montag in Laufeld war die Zahl der Radschieber größer als die der Radfahrer...
Bei mir haben die Extra-light Schläuche schlimmeres verhindert   

Mir ist morgen alles recht...Kann ab halb 3 ab St. Ingbert....Wer will kann sich mir ja anschließen....

Wann treffen wir uns wo ?


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2005)

Also 15.30 Uhr Limbach Straßenmeisterei.


----------



## leeqwar (17. Mai 2005)

weiss noch nicht genau ob ich komme, mache es vom wetter abhängig. immerhin "durfte" ich gestern ja über ne stunde im dreck spielen.   
ich hatte übrigens die gleichen reifen wie anal.isa   
nächstes jahr mache ich an der schotterpassage nen laufrad-stand auf und finanziere wahrscheinlich damit die komplette saison


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ich hatte übrigens die gleichen reifen wie anal.isa   ...



... und Downhillschläuche!

Komme morgen auch vorbei und versuche dranzubleiben, sollte meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit unter 12 Km/h sinken, fahr ich unverzüglich und ohne zu murren nach Hause  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (17. Mai 2005)

Ich fühle mich so ausgeschlossen 
Kriege ja überhaupt nichts mehr mit 

*NacheinemAbendTerminschrei*

@Kaete: Du übertreibst es etwas mit deinem Grundlagentraining, oder? Und einfach noch unschuldige Dritte da mit reinzuziehen,  Ich wünsch Dir mal gute Besserung 

Wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Sind wir komplett versammelt?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## kaete (17. Mai 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen sollten wir mal wieder ne ruhige Einheit fahren. Wie sieht es aus, wer ist dabei?
> Ach ja, hatte von meinem Grundlagen Training vom letzten mal tatsächlich noch am nächsten Tag Kopfschmerzen, ich bin dafür das Kaete diese Stuntshow wirklich einstellt
> 
> Ach ja, es könnte sein das es morgen doch etwas härter wird, da snoopy wieder dabei sein wird



Wie, keine Stunts mehr?  - also dann komm ich nicht mehr....   

Nee, quatsch, also nochmals sorry 007ike   
Ich werde mir Mühe geben das in Zukunft sein zu lassen   

Kann noch nicht sagen, ob ich es morgen zeitlich schaffe mitzufahren. 
Werde ich wohl recht spontan entscheiden müssen. 

Grüße


----------



## Oberaggi (17. Mai 2005)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> *NacheinemAbendTerminschrei*
> 
> Wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Sind wir komplett versammelt?


So ein Abendtermin wäre wirklich nicht schlecht.
Muss denn hier keiner arbeiten oder seid ihr einfach schneller fertig.   

Ich bin am Sonntag komplett versammelt und fahre gemütlich eine Runde Mittelstrecke.  
Ich roll mich am Samstag im Mandelbachtal schon mal ein


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

Endlich hat mich jemand bzgl. der Stunts abgelöst - aber mach dir keine Sorgen Kaete, 007ike's Kopfschmerzen wurden sicher nicht durch den Sturz verursacht, ich denke eher, er macht sich zuviel Gedanken ums Material und ums Wetter  

Für einen weiteren (Abend) Termin bin ich auch zu haben, macht doch einfach was aus, wie wärs mit Montag o. Dienstag, Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit?

Sonntag bin ich dann Ausnahmsweise und meiner derzeitigen Form entsprechend auch auf der Halbdistanz unterwegs  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Muss denn hier keiner arbeiten oder seid ihr einfach schneller fertig.



wir sind alle profi-fahrer   

vonwegen abendtermin:
was ist denn mit donnerstags am hbf ?  gibts den nicht mehr ?


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

ooooch was ein süßes foto von limit  beim norbert auf der seite    
sorry übrigens, dass ich euch beide fast umgefahren hätte, aber mit dem typen hatte ich die serpentinen runter ne rechnung offen ...

ich hab mich übrigens gestern fast schlapp gelacht, die können doch nicht wirklich das video von dem typen im krater auf die emc-seite stellen !? zum glück sieht man nicht, wie ich mir aus anstand am kraterrand fast die lippen blutig beisse ...


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ooooch was ein süßes foto von limit  beim norbert auf der seite
> sorry übrigens, dass ich euch beide fast umgefahren hätte, aber mit dem typen hatte ich die serpentinen runter ne rechnung offen ...
> 
> ich hab mich übrigens gestern fast schlapp gelacht, die können doch nicht wirklich das video von dem typen im krater auf die emc-seite stellen !? zum glück sieht man nicht, wie ich mir aus anstand am kraterrand fast die lippen blutig beisse ...



Zum Glück hat das Kameramikrofon snoopys Spruch nicht mit aufgenommen - ich glaub der hat seherische Fähigkeiten  
Ja, das Foto vom Limit in Love finde ich auch Herzallerliebst - sieht fast aus wie aus einer Bravo Foto-Love-Story  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück hat das Kameramikrofon snoopys Spruch nicht mit aufgenommen - ich glaub der hat seherische Fähigkeiten
> Ja, das Foto vom Limit in Love finde ich auch Herzallerliebst - sieht fast aus wie aus einer Bravo Foto-Love-Story
> 
> Grüße.



warum werden wir eigentlich nach dem rennen nicht geküsst ? sind wir soooo schlecht ?


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

Wir sind zu alt - in unserem Alter braucht man solche Vorspiele doch nicht mehr, dafür gehts dann sofort zur Sache ... aber bitte davon keine Fotos!  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind zu alt - in unserem Alter braucht man solche Vorspiele doch nicht mehr, dafür gehts dann sofort zur Sache ... aber bitte davon keine Fotos!
> 
> Grüße.



Hey Leute....
ich wunder mich gerade über die Uhrzeit....
...habt Ihr nachts nichts besseres zu tun?????????????
Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch ein Beispiel bei Limit holen!!!  

Ich kann ja nicht mitreden.. ich weiß....  

Aber einheimischer von uns beiden gibts ein schönes Knuddel-Foto auf der Matratze  !!!
Werds demnächst hier mal einstellen....hatte noch keine Zeit...

Bis heute Mittag
snoopy


----------



## Oberaggi (18. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen weiteren (Abend) Termin bin ich auch zu haben, macht doch einfach was aus, wie wärs mit Montag o. Dienstag, Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit?
> 
> Sonntag bin ich dann Ausnahmsweise und meiner derzeitigen Form entsprechend auch auf der Halbdistanz unterwegs
> 
> Grüße.


Montag geht bei mir erst ab Ende Juni, also schlage ich mal Dienstag vor.
Wann wird's Dunkel, wie lange fahren wir, dann haben wir die Startzeit.  

Am Sonntag können wir dann eine Gruppe bilden, Du bestimmst das Tempo und unterwegs helfen wir leeqwar beim Reifenwechsel.


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber einheimischer von uns beiden gibts ein schönes Knuddel-Foto auf der Matratze  !!!
> Werds demnächst hier mal einstellen....hatte noch keine Zeit...
> ...



Wieviel willst du?   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Am Sonntag können wir dann eine Gruppe bilden, Du bestimmst das Tempo und unterwegs helfen wir leeqwar beim Reifenwechsel.



wie nett, ihr wollt meine wasserträger sein ? aber du verwechselst was, der einheimische und noch einige andere kamen am montag auf den felgen ins ziel. ich dagegen hatte einen schutzpanzer aus schlamm um meine reifen


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel willst du?
> 
> Grüße.





Lass uns das heut Mittag ausdiskutieren...


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Lass uns das heut Mittag ausdiskutieren...



vorschlag: für jede sekunde, die der einheimische länger am uhu-brunnen hoch braucht als du, einen euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> vorschlag: für jede sekunde, die der einheimische länger am uhu-brunnen hoch braucht als du, einen euro.



Dann muss ich leider einen Kredit aufnehmen  

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann muss ich leider einen Kredit aufnehmen
> 
> Grüße.




Trommler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Du weißt ganz genau, dass ich nicht sprinten kann!


----------



## Einheimischer (18. Mai 2005)

Heisa!!! schöne Tour heute, danke an snoopy Guide für die schönen Trails, dass nächste mal, wenn anal.isa nicht dabei ist, fahren wir die Dinger mal andersrum  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2005)

jo nette Trails. Bin immer wieder von Homburg begeistert.


----------



## Xededen (18. Mai 2005)

Der Einheimische verweichlicht....wer fährt schon Trails bergab...pppffff....je steiler desto besser...bergauf   

Im Ernst, war heut ne geile Tour, wobei ich lieber steil runter als steil hoch fahre...


----------



## leeqwar (18. Mai 2005)

sehr geile tour !   
das nächste mal dann mit nato-helm und schuss-sicherer weste direkt durch die frontlinie


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Mai 2005)

*Sorry, mal....*

dank an Euch... hat echt Laune gemacht und den Streß vom Tag vergessen lassen!!!  
Ist immerwieder schön mit Euch eine Runde zu drehen!  

... und vor allem dann, wenn die Gruppe so homogen ist!   
Dank auch an Euch....
den Helm werde ich mir wohl umlackieren lassen müssen...

... in Natooliv!
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## Wiseman (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> sehr geile tour !
> das nächste mal dann mit nato-helm und schuss-sicherer weste direkt durch die frontlinie


hehe, schickes Bike. Ich glaube die Armeefahrräder, die sie teilweise noch in der Schweiz haben, wiegen so ca. 20Kg + Marschgepäck.
Wenn das kein Training ist. 
Irgendwann mal im TV gesehen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

"Mam, es gibt bilder von mir - im Internet..."    

@Eh: Hatte gehofft, es gäbe kein Kommentar dazu...    und snoop ist verdammt schnell am Uhu Brunnen!

@snoop: Stell das Bild rein!!!

@wiseman: Die Schweiz hat letztes Jahr die letzte europäische Fahrradkompanie aufgelöst!   

- Ich bin nur noch am jammern fällt mir gerade so auf - 

Naja denn, bis morgen!

Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

@limit: wo warst du denn am mittwoch ? uni ?  

@wiseman: aber ich kann dir sagen, wenn du 30 meter von dir entfernt maschinengewehr-feuer hörst bist du sicherlich auch mit 20 kg unterm hintern verdammt schnell !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> @limit: wo warst du denn am mittwoch ? uni ?


Jap, musste "arbeiten". Hab mich im Praktikum wohl gut angestellt, so dass ich jetzt in der Ergometrie ab 1.06. offiziell eingestellt bin. Hab mich am Mittwoch bei einer Studie schonmal eingearbeitet.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Mai 2005)

zuschauen wie sich andere vor der foto-tapete quälen


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> zuschauen wie sich andere vor der foto-tapete quälen


Pass auf! Wenn ich in 2, 3, 4, 5, ... Jahren meine Diplomarbeit schreibe seid ihr wieder fällig!


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Mai 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Pass auf! Wenn ich in 2, 3, 4, 5, ... Jahren meine Diplomarbeit schreibe seid ihr wieder fällig!



Hast du auch nur im entferntesten eine Ahnung davon wie alt wir dann sind?   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (19. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du auch nur im entferntesten eine Ahnung davon wie alt wir dann sind?
> 
> Grüße.


*ups*


----------



## scotty23 (20. Mai 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Einheimischer
> Hast du auch nur im entferntesten eine Ahnung davon wie alt wir dann sind?
> 
> Grüße.





			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> *ups*



Limit macht dann halt Studien zu Seniorenfitness


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Mai 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Limit macht dann halt Studien zu Seniorenfitness





????? im Altersheim????     

@ alle: yippie!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Hab neue trails entdeckt   
mehr verrat ich euch aber nicht und vor allem nicht wo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Und die gibt es nur wenn Ihr mindestens      !!


----------



## scotty23 (20. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> ????? im Altersheim????




@all: Und immer schön hinten anstellen und nicht drängeln


----------



## Pandur (21. Mai 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Und die gibt es nur wenn Ihr mindestens      !!


                            

reicht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

Diesen Mittwoch muß ich ausfallen lassen. Setzte aber auf Donnerstag, Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag.


----------



## Xededen (23. Mai 2005)

Ich kann diesen MIttwoch auch nicht....Aber das wird am Donnerstag ja nachgeholt...

@ 007ike: Hey, woher kennst Du schon meinen Trainingsplan ??
Dann können wir das Wochenende ja zusammen verbringen


----------



## 007ike (23. Mai 2005)

haben wir den selben Macher


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2005)

Für morgen muss ich leider absagen. Da ich auch am Freitag nach Willingen fahre, wird das mit mir diese Woche nix.


----------



## Xededen (31. Mai 2005)

Hi, 

ich muss auch absagen, hab um 4 nen Termin im Wald mit dem Förster wegen unserer Strecke....
Nächste Woche wieder....


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2005)

Ihr und eure Trainingspläne...   
Muss morgen unbedingt mein Rad für Willingen einer Testfahrt unterziehen, da ich mein erstes selbst eingespeichtes Hinterrad fahren muss und neue Schuhe habe!!!   
Werde die Ausfahrt aber auf spät abends und nur circa 1h verlegen.

Gruß Limit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (1. Juni 2005)

bin momentan richtig platt. leider nicht karl. werde wohl erst wieder am freitag aufm rad sitzen...


----------



## kaete (1. Juni 2005)

Oh, sieht ja mau aus für morgen   

na gut, werde dann halt auch hier ne kleine Runde fahren oder laufen gehen.
Hey, nach IGB und an 007ike schon mal viel Glück für Willingen   


Gruß
kaete


----------



## kaete (7. Juni 2005)

Muss für morgen leider absagen, die Primärsportart ruft.

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2005)

bin wohl krank oder so


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juni 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> bin wohl krank oder so



bist du in willingen auf der kurzen gestartet ?
benni hat ja mal wieder den vogel abgeschossen. respekt


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juni 2005)

Hey Leute!
Wie siehts aus? Fährt heute jemand von euch vielleicht Mountainbike??? 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

Ja!
15.30Uhr SM Limbach.


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

Ach ja, wir bekommen andere Arbeitszeiten, ab Juli wie´s aussieht. Dann kann ich erst ab 16.45 Uhr. Im Sommer vielleicht noch 2 Monate möglich, aber dann wars das wohl mit diesem Termin.


----------



## kaete (15. Juni 2005)

Bin etwas angeschlagen und lasse das Biken heute mal noch lieber sein. 

Hoffe auf Freitag.

Grüße, 

Kaete


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

Dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2005)

Ich wollt nur sagen, dass ich gut nach Hause gekommen bin, ich hoffe 007ike hat den Weg nach Limbach auch noch heil überstanden?   
Jetzt geh ich erst mal meine Wunden lecken (lassen)  , ach ja und ich sage hiermit alle geplanten Ausfahrten bis auf weiteres ab  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (15. Juni 2005)

Gute Besserung!!! Man war das ein übler Sturz... Hätte auch schlimmer ausgehen können, aber wir sind doch alle froh unseren singenden Biker bald wieder bei einer Ausfahrt dabei haben zu dürfen! - Das nächste mal dann das Hasenpfädchen runter? - Solange kannst du ja dann als Technikguru im Südwesten weiter PM beantworten... Also, bombadiert den Eh mit fragen über alles, nach der Verletzungspause wird er dann mein Mechaniker!   
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2005)

Danke danke, keine Sorge von sowas lass ich mich nicht unterkriegen, dass gehört halt auch mit dazu - aber stimmt schon, hätte auch übel ausgehen können. Mein oberstes Ziel ist jetzt bis Frammersbach einigermaßen Schmerzfrei zu werden, mit viel Ruhe und guter Salbe sollte das hoffentlich klappen 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2005)

Also lieber Stuntman, bin auch heil zu Hause angekommen. Werde aber vielleicht doch morgen zum Artz gehen, da mein Puls in Ruhe aufem Sofa relaxen 96 beträgt. Ist etwas hoch  

Dir mal ne ruhige, schmerzfreie Nacht und bis morgen zur Kaffee-Einheit


----------



## Einheimischer (15. Juni 2005)

Danke.
Hmm, Puls ist in der Tat etwas hoch, ich hab aufm Sofa immer so um die 60 ausser wenn ich...  
Die Ummeldung hat übrigens geklappt  

Bis morgen.


----------



## kaete (16. Juni 2005)

Hey Jungs, was war denn da bei euch gestern los??!   
Mann, Mann, Mann, ....


Gute Besserung, Einheimischer!!

Und 007ike, Du hast auch was abbekommen? Dir auch alles Gute!


----------



## 007ike (16. Juni 2005)

Nee alles soweit i.o. Hab mich aber gestern noch fast 2 mal abgelegt, weil ich irgendein Sch ei ß gemacht hab. Ging aber gut aus. Daher die Sorgen vom Einheimischen. Hab aber irgendwie Probleme mit meinem Puls, denn der war wieder so hoch wie bei der letzten Befahrung der IGB Strecke. Hab mich eigentlich ganz gut gefühlt, aber wenn du fast 5 min am Stück mit Puls über 196 fährst, fragst du dich ob das so gut ist. Vor allem, da er normalerweise bei solchen Steigungen und Geschwindigkeiten die 180 nicht übersteigt


----------



## kaete (16. Juni 2005)

Hmm, ja seltsam. Schwer zu sagen, was da im Organismus vorgeht...

Infekt oder dehydriert?
Stress? ---> verstärkter Sympathikotonus?

Wenn Dir das mit dem Puls tatsächlich so spanisch vorkommt, ist ein Arztbesuch wohl tatsächlich angebracht, um Klarheit zu bekommen.


----------



## 007ike (23. Juni 2005)

Ups es war ja Mittwoch und nur Limit hats gemerkt  
Bin z.Z. etwas unmotiviert, hoffe Anal.isa zieht mich heute wieder etwas hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xededen (23. Juni 2005)

Das wird schon...hab gestern extra für den den Wald von Laub gesäubert und alle Pflanzen die deinen enpfindlichen Köper berühren könnten entfernt....

Es ist alles für eine schöne (saubere) Runde um den Spiemont prepariert


----------



## leeqwar (23. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird schon...hab gestern extra für den den Wald von Laub gesäubert und alle Pflanzen die deinen enpfindlichen Köper berühren könnten entfernt....
> 
> Es ist alles für eine schöne (saubere) Runde um den Spiemont prepariert



und ich hab mich schon gefragt, wo das ganze napalm hingekommen ist...


----------



## Xededen (27. Juni 2005)

Hi, 

wie schauts aus am Mittwoch?? Hätte ab halb 3 Zeit für 4-5 h    Radfahren. Wer will mitmachen ???


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie schauts aus am Mittwoch?? Hätte ab halb 3 Zeit für 4-5 h    Radfahren. Wer will mitmachen ???



Ich bin nicht abgeneigt, obwohl ich mir gestern geschworen habe nie wieder Rad zu fahren  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (27. Juni 2005)

Ich zum letzten mal ab 15 Uhr. Sagen wir 15 Uhr SM Limbach?


----------



## Xededen (27. Juni 2005)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei



Ich auch   

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2005)

Sehr gut!  
Ich hoffe die 28° und die Regenschauer stören euch nicht


----------



## Xededen (28. Juni 2005)

nö, dich ?


----------



## 007ike (28. Juni 2005)

Nö! Sonst hätte ichs erwähnt!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juni 2005)

Warum auch?

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (29. Juni 2005)

Hey!
Etwas zu früh für mich!!!  

Könnt Ihr mir entgegenkommen???   

Fahre ab 15:00 von NK über Franzosenweg und Menschenhaus bis kurz vor Eschweiler Hof, dort in den Wald, nächst größere Kreuzung (an der Hütte) links, hinab ins Tal Richtung Kirkel - Silbersandquelle - Kirkel City??!!  
OK?


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Machen wir gleich was aus? Müßte i.O. gehen


----------



## Xededen (29. Juni 2005)

Es sieht a richtig fein draußen aus....
Das wird e Späsje 

99 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit

@ 007ike : Ich ruf dich mal um 14 Uhr an....Muss noch irgendwie lerne, das wäre bei Regen sinnvoller


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juni 2005)

Also ich kann auch um 15 Uhr an der SM sein. Wenn wir Snoop dann aufgabeln könnten wir ja wieder Richtung IGB fahren, damit ich um 17 Uhr zu Haus sein kann...


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Wird gemacht! Hoffe der Einheimische hat geschnallt was Snoop meint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht a richtig fein draußen aus....
> Das wird e Späsje
> 
> 99 % Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit
> ...


Was fürn Regen? Egal, ruf an. Aber hier scheint die Sonne mit dem ganz klaren Auftrag heute nicht vor 19 Uhr damit auf zu hören. Hug!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gemacht! Hoffe der Einheimische hat geschnallt was Snoop meint



Hmm, Kirkel City kenn ich, Menschenhaus kenn ich auch, man müsste jetzt nur wissen wo Snoopy genau hinkommt  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

zusammen werden wir das finden!


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

noch ne Frage, was macht denn unsere kaete? wäre doch schön, wenn sie mal wieder mit kommt


----------



## Xededen (29. Juni 2005)

Ich muss leider absagen...unsere Vorlesung wurde schon um halb 12 beendet....Solange wollte ich nihct warten und für nochmal nach Limbach zu fahren ist mir de Sprit zu teuer ....
Wünsch euch viel Spass, ich muss wohl schon wieder allein fahren


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute, muss wohl auch absagen  Wollte gerade meine Pedale wechseln, dabei hab ich mir das Kettenblatt derart heftig in den Daumen gerammt, dass ich den Knochen sehen konnte, ausserdem hört die Schei$$e nicht auf zu bluten. Da muss wohl der Doc mit Nadel und Faden helfen, falls ich mein Nähzeug nicht doch noch finde  

Sorry.


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute, da muß ich wohl kotzen!  
Und momentan zieht es sich gerade schön zu!  
Mal sehen ob überhaupt was geht


----------



## biker1967 (29. Juni 2005)

Hi Einheimischer,

gute Besserung du ärmster  

Was machst du auch für Sachen


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...falls ich mein Nähzeug nicht doch noch finde



Erledigt, sollte halten   

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopy-bike (29. Juni 2005)

Oh MAnn oh MAnn! Einheimischer...was machst Du blos für einen Scheiß!!!   

Also 007... Aral TAnke Kirkel...1. Straße rechts wird später Forststraße über DB ...dann kommt die Silbersandquelle, dann das BW von BAB 6, hinetr BAB LINKS!!!! schlecht asphaltiertem / geschottertem Feldweg bergauf folgen!!! oben an der Krzg. geradeaus bis neue Krzg. dann LINKS!! Kommste hinter Eschweiler Hof auf der Höh raus!!!
ich beeile mich ja schon Ihr NAsenbären!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2005)

Keine Panik, die Löcher sind ja wieder alle gestopft, also steht einer gemütlichen!!! Ausfahrt nix im Wege  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (29. Juni 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne Frage, was macht denn unsere kaete? wäre doch schön, wenn sie mal wieder mit kommt




@007ike: das ist aber lieb....   

würde gerne mal wieder mit Euch fahren, heute hätte es zeitlich aber nicht hingehauen. gehe stattdessen später noch laufen...

Euch viel Spaß, vom Wetter her sieht es momentan ja ganz gut aus. 

@Einheimischer: jetzt ist aber mal genug mit den Verletzungen!

Fahrt bloß vorsichtig!    

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (29. Juni 2005)

So, ich denke alle wieder heil angekommen. Hatte 2 mal Reifenpanne. 1 riesiger Nagel und ein extrem scharfkantiger Stein haben meinen schönen neuen Racing Ralf verletzt. Werde nächstes mal einen Sack voll Schläuche und Kartuschen mitführen, ganz zu schweigen von der Pumpe!  

@kaete fährst du eigentlich am Samstag das XC Rennen mit?


----------



## Xededen (29. Juni 2005)

Ja, genau, fahr am Samstag das CC Renne...

Hey Kaete, hey Kaete, hey Kaete ho....
Hey Kaete, hey Kaete, hey Kaete gogogo.....  *sing*


----------



## Limit83 (29. Juni 2005)

Damit sie sich wie auf dem Fußballplatz fühlt:

Schallalalala Schallalala Schallalalala.... Kaethe go!

Gute Besserung an Eh und den Racing Ralph von 007ike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2005)

kaete, kaete, kaete...


----------



## kaete (30. Juni 2005)

Huch, was ist denn hier los?!? *einenganzrotenkopfkrieg*   

Hmm, der Termin ist vorgemerkt, und ich habe es tatsächlich mal ins Auge gefasst mitzufahren.

Hab halt wie immer bißl Schiss...

Kommt Ihr erst zu Eurem Rennen oder seid Ihr schon vorher dort?

Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, was ist denn hier los?!? *einenganzrotenkopfkrieg*
> 
> Hmm, der Termin ist vorgemerkt, und ich habe es tatsächlich mal ins Auge gefasst mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



der enggefasste zeitplan (in dem nicht mal platz für eine siegerehrung der hobby-saarlandmeister ist   ) sieht vor, dass der start unserer rennen ca. 4 stunden auseinander liegt. dazwischen fahren nur noch die mhk´ler. bei schönem wetter würd ich aber bei sicherer startzusage deinerseits schon um 14 uhr kommen !


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Huch, was ist denn hier los?!? *einenganzrotenkopfkrieg*
> 
> Hmm, der Termin ist vorgemerkt, und ich habe es tatsächlich mal ins Auge gefasst mitzufahren.
> 
> ...



Wenn du startest, wäre ich auch schon zu deinem Start da. OK sogar schon etwas früher, um dir Gesellschaft beim warm fahren zu leisten.


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

Wenn du sicher startest schliesse ich mich dem Fanclub an  Falls jemand Flaschen angereicht bekommen will... ich werde verm. nur zuschauen.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (30. Juni 2005)

Natürlich wird die St. Ingberter Fraktion ihr zukünftiges Vereinsmitglied auch unterstützen...


----------



## Xededen (30. Juni 2005)

Mhhh.....Ich bin ab 9 da.....wer will mir Gesellschaft leisten   
Würde auch ein Frühstück bei mir anbieten...


----------



## leeqwar (30. Juni 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh.....Ich bin ab 9 da.....wer will mir Gesellschaft leisten
> Würde auch ein Frühstück bei mir anbieten...


... wir könnten morgen abend ins flash gehen ...


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... wir könnten morgen abend ins flash gehen ...



...bin dabei...   

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (30. Juni 2005)

Boah Jungs, das nenne ich Teamgeist   

@Limit: nein, nein, ich will kein goldenes Fahrrad!   



Ja ok, bin am Samstag dabei.


Dann hetz ich morgen aber keine 3 Stunden mit Euch durch den Wald!    
Nee, mal im Ernst, wollt ihr morgen dann noch fahren?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (30. Juni 2005)

Man könnte daraus ja eine Umfrage machen....

1.    Freitags fahren ...
2.    Samstag fahren ......
3.    Sonntag fahren .............


so wie ich die meisten hier einschätze kommt wohl nur 1,2,3, in betracht   

also ich würde gerne 2. nehmen

ciao 


scotty


----------



## 007ike (30. Juni 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Boah Jungs, das nenne ich Teamgeist
> 
> @Limit: nein, nein, ich will kein goldenes Fahrrad!
> 
> ...



Juhu  
@einheimischer nein, bittte nicht


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juli 2005)

scotty23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte daraus ja eine Umfrage machen....
> 
> 1.    Freitags fahren ...
> 2.    Samstag fahren ......
> ...


Richtig!   
Und nach der Sportlerfete heute nacht, die regelrecht ins Wasser gefallen ist, brauch ich morgen den Sport zum Ausgleich...


----------



## kaete (1. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach der Sportlerfete heute nacht, die regelrecht ins Wasser gefallen ist, brauch ich morgen den Sport zum Ausgleich...



Hey Limit, wo warst Du??
Nix da ins Wasser gefallen...


----------



## 007ike (1. Juli 2005)

Wer reist denn wann an? Ich wollte so gegen 12 Uhr mal vorbei schauen, mich anmelden und mal schauen. Da unser Start erst gegen 17 Uhr ist, werde ich dieses mal eine längere Warmfahr Runde drehen.


----------



## leeqwar (1. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wer reist denn wann an? Ich wollte so gegen 12 Uhr mal vorbei schauen, mich anmelden und mal schauen. Da unser Start erst gegen 17 Uhr ist, werde ich dieses mal eine längere Warmfahr Runde drehen.



du meinst, wir könnten vorher die wnd-marathon-strecke abfahren ?   

bei schönem wetter (so gemeldet) will ich gegen 14 uhr da sein. treffen im start/zielbereich ?


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2005)

Ich werde auch so gegen 14:00 Uhr eintrudeln.

Edit: nachdem mich 007ike netterweise darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass der Start der Frauen schon um 13:15 Uhr ist, werde ich natürlich schon gegen 13:00 Uhr vor Ort sein, ich will ja schliesslich Kaetes Rennpremiere in voller Länge geniesen  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (1. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem mich 007ike netterweise darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat, dass der Start der Frauen schon um 13:15 Uhr ist, werde ich natürlich schon gegen 13:00 Uhr vor Ort sein, ich will ja schliesslich Kaetes Rennpremiere in voller Länge geniesen
> 
> Grüße.



 

Also bis morgen. 
Bin ja schon ein bißchen aufgeregt - mein erstes Mal ....   

Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juli 2005)

Alles klar! Schaue dann auch, dass ich um 13 Uhr da bin. Viel Spaß beim ersten Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juli 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis morgen.
> Bin ja schon ein bißchen aufgeregt - mein erstes Mal ....
> 
> Grüße



*sing* Das erste Mal tats noch weh...   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Juli 2005)

ich meinte `türlich auch 13 uhr. bin momentan echt überarbeitet    falls ich später komme, stelle ich mich an den fiesen anstieg. dort kann kaete uns am besten gebrauchen


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ich meinte `türlich auch 13 uhr. bin momentan echt überarbeitet    falls ich später komme, stelle ich mich an den fiesen anstieg. dort kann kaete uns am besten gebrauchen



Geschoben wird nicht, wir kommen doch nicht aus Zell!   

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2005)

Edit: ups danke Limit, dann verschieb ichs mal.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (2. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> So, erstmal riesen Sorry an Kaete, dass ich letztendlich doch deinen Lauf verpasst habe, ich war echt im Stress.
> An alle Teilnehmer ein dickes Lob, ich konnte mir das ganze heute ja mal von aussen betrachten und muss zugeben, es war eins der schwereren Rennen
> Ganz untätig war ich aber auch nicht, ich hab mit meiner neuen Cam ein paar Bilder gemacht, die ich auch schon online gestellt habe, wie immer zu finden unter www.einheimischer.de.vu
> Viel Spass beim anschauen!
> ...


Falscher Thread!


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2005)

Mittwoch schönes Wetter, 2 - 2,5 h lockere Ausfahrt ab SM Limbach, 15 Uhr, wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (11. Juli 2005)

Bei mir klappt diese Woche (Mi - Fr) leider nicht   
bin Kanu fahren.... 

Grüße


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2005)

auch schön, viel Spaß


----------



## leeqwar (11. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch schönes Wetter, 2 - 2,5 h lockere Ausfahrt ab SM Limbach, 15 Uhr, wer fährt mit?



das problem ist, dass es mir wohl zeitlich nicht gelingt, bis nach limbach zu kommen und dann ne tour zu fahren. kann momentan nur etwa 1-2 stunden an 1-2 tagen "opfern".


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2005)

Schade eigentlich


----------



## leeqwar (11. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Schade eigentlich



ist hoffentlich nur noch die woche so. hab auch schon das ganze wochenende durchgearbeitet.   

ihr habt ja gestern im hunsrück schön auf den putz gehauen


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2005)

Bin dabei und hoffe auf eine wirklich lockere Ausfahrt 

Grüße.


----------



## snoopy-bike (11. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei und hoffe auf eine wirklich lockere Ausfahrt
> 
> Grüße.




Klar!  
was denn sonst?


----------



## 007ike (11. Juli 2005)

Ihr? Die goldenen waren Spitze!  
Aber ich?? Witzfigur!  Für mich war es das bisher härteste Rennen!


----------



## Einheimischer (11. Juli 2005)

Mist, hab Mittwoch ja doch keine Zeit - muss Kuchen essen  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (12. Juli 2005)

He, das gilt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (12. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> He, das gilt nicht!



Sorry, aber Mama geht vor   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Juli 2005)

Bei mir muss die Woche leider die Uni vorgehen...


----------



## leeqwar (12. Juli 2005)

@007ike: und wenn du morgen richtung sb kommst und ne kleine runde mit uns drehst ?


----------



## 007ike (13. Juli 2005)

So da ich leider einen TOLLEN Nachmittagstermin aufgebrummt bekommen habe, wird das heute nix!  

An alle die am Wochenende kein Rennen fahren, Snoopy und ich werden die CTF der St.Wendeler Bikebären am Sonntag mit fahren.


----------



## leeqwar (13. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> So da ich leider einen TOLLEN Nachmittagstermin aufgebrummt bekommen habe, wird das heute nix!
> 
> An alle die am Wochenende kein Rennen fahren, Snoopy und ich werden die CTF der St.Wendeler Bikebären am Sonntag mit fahren.



ähem, wieso schliessen sich du, snoopy und rennen fahren aus ?    bei trockenem wetter ist mehring unbedingt eine reise wert !!!   

"bikebären" hört sich für mich etwas suspekt an...  eine kinder-ctf ?


----------



## 007ike (13. Juli 2005)

wieso muss ich das vor jedem Lauf vom emc neu erklären? Frag den Einheimischen  

Was die CTF taugt werden wir ja sehen


----------



## Xededen (13. Juli 2005)

Die einzig wahre CTF in Niederlinxweiler findet am 18. September statt


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> wieso muss ich das vor jedem Lauf vom emc neu erklären? Frag den Einheimischen
> 
> Was die CTF taugt werden wir ja sehen



einheimischer... warum will der 007ike kein rennen mit uns fahren ? hat er sich von dem extrem starken starterfeld in niederlinxweiler einschüchtern lassen ?


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> einheimischer... warum will der 007ike kein rennen mit uns fahren ? hat er sich von dem extrem starken starterfeld in niederlinxweiler einschüchtern lassen ?



 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzig wahre CTF in Niederlinxweiler findet am 18. September statt


Du meinst wohl am 24.09.


----------



## Xededen (14. Juli 2005)

Ne, ich mein 18.  da am 24 unser Rennen sein soll ....


----------



## Limit83 (14. Juli 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ich mein 18.  da am 24 unser Rennen sein soll ....


Ok, dachte die Aussage von dir war nicht so ganz ernst gemeint. Meinte du würdest damit euer Rennen meinen... *Verwirrung* Also am 18. ist außerdem der Odenwald Marathon und gleichzeitig deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaften im MTB Marathon und am 24. sind die deutschen Meisterschaften im MTB Maraton. Werde also wohl an beiden Wochenenden nicht in der Weltstadt des Mountainbikens sein...


----------



## 007ike (17. Juli 2005)

Irgendwie ist die CTF heute zum Rennen mutiert. War für mich heute Anschlag! Naja Erbeskopf und Volkslauf sind noch nicht verdaut und stecken noch in den Knochen.
Für mich als Einheimischen stellt sich die Frage, warum in und um St.Wendel immer die selben Strecken gefahren werden?
Aber in dieser Gesellschaft hat es echt Fun gemacht!


----------



## chris84 (17. Juli 2005)

@007ike: willkommen im Club, bei mir wars auch anschlag   
ich hab aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie ne CTF mit soviel Rennfeeling erlebt   mir zumindest hats spaß gemacht ohne Ende!   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2005)

Wer hätte denn Lust am Mittwoch *locker* GA zu fahren. Also mal wieder den Bliesthalradweg abrollen. Wettermeldungen sind durchwachsen, was mich eigentlich zum kurze Runde zu Hause fahren animiert. 
Sollten aber Mitfahrer am Mittwoch in Limbach da sein, bin ich dabei.

Also wer kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2005)

ok, falls das wetter nicht zu heiss ist würde ich kommen. ich denke sonst kann man vom betrieb her in richtung reinheim eh nicht fahren.


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok, falls das wetter nicht zu heiss ist würde ich kommen. ich denke sonst kann man vom betrieb her in richtung reinheim eh nicht fahren.



haha, guter Witz! Es wird wohl eher naß! Bin mit Snoopy jetzt so verblieben, dass wir die bikes ins Auto legen und wenn´s die Witterung zuläßt fahren wir.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> haha, guter Witz! Es wird wohl eher naß! Bin mit Snoopy jetzt so verblieben, dass wir die bikes ins Auto legen und wenn´s die Witterung zuläßt fahren wir.



nun ja, der sr hat heute morgen im radio eine recht positive wetterprognose für morgen gegeben. können wir morgen mittag spontan entscheiden...


----------



## Limit83 (19. Juli 2005)

Ok! Und um wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr dann in Limbach los?


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2005)

theoretisch könntet ihr uns (limit und mir) ja auch an die uni bzw nach scheidt entgegen kommen. dann könnt ihr länger als wir...


----------



## Limit83 (19. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> theoretisch könntet ihr uns (limit und mir) ja auch an die uni bzw nach scheidt entgegen kommen. dann könnt ihr länger als wir...


Richtig! Top Idee, will wie gesagt nicht länger als 2,5h!


----------



## 007ike (19. Juli 2005)

Ich auch nicht!
Kann ab 15 Uhr,bzw. wir werden uns dann in Limbach in Bewegung setzen. Snoopy wird den Weg schon kennen


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch nicht!
> Kann ab 15 Uhr,bzw. wir werden uns dann in Limbach in Bewegung setzen. Snoopy wird den Weg schon kennen


habe ich im bezug auf entgegenkommen wie zu verstehen ?  uhrzeit ist mir recht egal.


----------



## kaete (19. Juli 2005)

Ich denke ich bin morgen auch mit dabei. 

Da ich auch nicht vor habe sooo lange zu fahren, finde ich die Idee, dass 007ike und Snoop Richtung SB kommen, richtig gut   

Gebt einfach noch mal Bescheid wann und wo. 


Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (19. Juli 2005)

Mein Vorschlag: Kaete,  der 13. im Gesamtklassement beim EMC 2005 MSK1 und meinereiner treffen uns um 15 Uhr an der Uni -vor Halle 6- und treffen euch dann um 15.30Uhr im Betzentalstadion. 
Kritik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (19. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Kaete,  der 13. im Gesamtklassement beim EMC 2005 MSK1 und meinereiner treffen uns um 15 Uhr an der Uni -vor Halle 6- und treffen euch dann um 15.30Uhr im Betzentalstadion.
> Kritik?



Klingt gut


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Kritik?



du musst jetzt auf der schlechten platzierung im gesamtklassement nicht noch rumreiten... da war viel pech dabei   

ansonsten geht 15 uhr klar. es gilt die hunde und katzen bedingung...


----------



## Xededen (20. Juli 2005)

Da hat selbst heiliger Wein nichts mehr gebracht


----------



## 007ike (20. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag: Kaete,  der 13. im Gesamtklassement beim EMC 2005 MSK1 und meinereiner treffen uns um 15 Uhr an der Uni -vor Halle 6- und treffen euch dann um 15.30Uhr im Betzentalstadion.
> Kritik?



Wir fahren dann um 15 Uhr in Limbach los und gondeln zum Betzentalstation. Wobei ich nicht weiß ob es so gut es so nah an die Marathonstrecke zu kommen  
will see


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

anal.isa schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat selbst heiliger Wein nichts mehr gebracht



der hat es wenigstens erträglicher gemacht   
was ist denn mit dir ? kommst du auch mit heute ?


----------



## Limit83 (20. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute! 
Nachdem das alles so schön organisiert war mit heut mittag, muss ich nun absagen...     
Bis hoffentlich zum nächsten Mal! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Nachdem das alles so schön organisiert war mit heut mittag, muss ich nun absagen...
> Bis hoffentlich zum nächsten Mal!
> Gruß Limit!



einfach so ? 
mach keinen quatsch...   
sollen kaete und meine wenigkeit dich aus den akademischen klauen befreien ?


----------



## Limit83 (20. Juli 2005)

Das wäre natürlich super.   
Nee, mein Prüftermin hat sich auf 15.15 uhr verschoben... Hock mich jetzt für ein stunde aufs bike. Vorbelastung fahren für nachher...


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

ok... schade. dann mal viel glück !   

@kaete sollen wir uns um 14.45 an der saarbahnhaltestelle ostspange treffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (20. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ok... schade. dann mal viel glück !
> 
> @kaete sollen wir uns um 14.45 an der saarbahnhaltestelle ostspange treffen ?


Meinst Du die Haltestelle Römerkastell? 
14:45 passt.

@Limit: Ja dann mal viel Glück!


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du die Haltestelle Römerkastell?


ah ja, so heisst sie. fiel mir eben nicht ein


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2005)

Boah, dass war ja mal 'ne Hammertour - 87km/2300hm 24er Schnitt und dass bei den geilen Trails - hat echt Laune gemacht  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (20. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Boah, dass war ja mal 'ne Hammertour - 87km/2300hm 24er Schnitt und dass bei den geilen Trails - hat echt Laune gemacht
> 
> Grüße.



aber nur weil du mittendrin ausgestiegen bist. wir sind noch über wadern, bliesmengen bolchen und frankreich zurück gefahren. ausserdem wurden wir nass . kaete hat gegen ende hin nur noch pace über 40 gemacht...


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur weil du mittendrin ausgestiegen bist. wir sind noch über wadern, bliesmengen bolchen und frankreich zurück gefahren. ausserdem wurden wir nass . kaete hat gegen ende hin nur noch pace über 40 gemacht...



Echt? Ihr seid ja total Wahnsinnig... ich war total fertig, ich hatte ja ohnehin die ganze Zeit Mühe an kaetes Hinterrad zu bleiben, echt irre wie die abgeht   

Grüße


----------



## snoopy-bike (21. Juli 2005)

Yop!  

War ne echt geile Tour....trotz dem Wetter (oder gerade deswegen).

Die Strecke wär prädestiniert für einen neuen Marathon!!!  

Hatte am Schluss noch voll die Krämpfe im Oberschenkel und musste -SORRY MAL- 007 ständig zum Tempo rausholen auffordern!  

Heute morgen geht echt gar nix mehr...bin kaum die Treppen hoch gekommen!

Naja, wenigstens hatten wir noch etwas Verpflegung dabei!  
Gruß
snoopy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (21. Juli 2005)

Ja, echt ne coole Tour gestern, die Route müssen wir uns echt merken!!   

Tja, das nächste Mal fahrt ihr dann mal im Wind   


So, dann verabschiede ich mich mal, morgen gehts in Urlaub, bis bald   


Grüße


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2005)

kaete schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, echt ne coole Tour gestern, die Route müssen wir uns echt merken!!
> 
> Tja, das nächste Mal fahrt ihr dann mal im Wind
> 
> ...



Schüss kaete, ich wünsch dir einen erholsamen und schönen Urlaub  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (21. Juli 2005)

... und hol moose nen ganz lieben gruss mit !!!


----------



## kaete (22. Juli 2005)

Danke   



			
				leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ... und hol moose nen ganz lieben gruss mit !!!



Na klar, wird gemacht!


Cheers


----------

